# cp rods



## redhorse9902

From what I am reading, I beleive I am going to have to get me one of these. Never been able to cast the 13 footers though. Tommy, how do the 12 foot casters compare. Not a power caster by no means. May pair it up with a 6500ctc3.


----------



## Tommy

The 12' is one of my very favorite fishing rods. It is very easy to cast, handles the mid range weights great and will even do duty as a light heaver.

Not a 8nbait rod but does a lot of things very well. Perfect match for a 6500.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak

Let me add this, hoping not to step on toes here....

The 12' you are referring to, is the best all around surf fishing rod many of us have ever seen or felt. If I, or many of my friends, had to pick just one rod to fish, it would be the 12' Carolina Cast Pro. VERY versatile, VERY easy to load, just a GREAT fishing instrument. Fits the 6500 PERFECTLY, when people ask me about a general surf fishing rod to build, this is my go to rod to suggest. You can not go wrong with this rod. It has the tail to fight large fish, yet it won't wear you out casting it.

Robert


----------



## redhorse9902

*build or buy*

Which would be better in your opinion, buy the blank or finished rod/ Am an accomplished rod builder, could build, but have not had time to do it lately. Got 4 blanks setting in the corner waiting on me now. more than likely need to see one of the factory built rods to make my mind up.


----------



## Tacpayne

redhorse9902 said:


> Which would be better in your opinion, buy the blank or finished rod/ Am an accomplished rod builder, could build, but have not had time to do it lately. Got 4 blanks setting in the corner waiting on me now. more than likely need to see one of the factory built rods to make my mind up.


Where is Lilesville? I have several of the rods, on factory the others custom, you are welcome to check them out. Factory or custom is really up to you, YOu can set the rod up for you and your reels and probably get better performance that way, especially with spinning gear. All of my rods are custom , actually I dont think I own a single factory rod other than some I took in on trades, But I want certain things that I cant get on factory rods, plus I think I build a pretty decent rod Oh the factory one I have is the 13' 6-10 bought it to send out for a demo to some customers that I didnt want to take a chance damaging my Ti guides


----------



## redhorse9902

*Lilesville*

Just west of rockingham on highway 74. If I see I am coming your way, may contact you to see if I can toss one. Will go conventional when I get or build one.


----------



## Tommy

redhorse9902 said:


> Which would be better in your opinion, buy the blank or finished rod/ Am an accomplished rod builder, could build, but have not had time to do it lately. Got 4 blanks setting in the corner waiting on me now. more than likely need to see one of the factory built rods to make my mind up.


Blank or Factory Rod???

That really comes down to the individual. One thing I did was go with quality components. The factory rods come with fuji alconite guides and fuji reel seats and high density foam grips.

A custom gets you _exactly_ what you want. 

Tommy


----------



## Ryan Y

*I 2nd it..*



thekingfeeder said:


> Let me add this, hoping not to step on toes here....
> 
> The 12' you are referring to, is the best all around surf fishing rod many of us have ever seen or felt. If I, or many of my friends, had to pick just one rod to fish, it would be the 12' Carolina Cast Pro. VERY versatile, VERY easy to load, just a GREAT fishing instrument...
> Robert


The 12 footer is an all around fishing machine that would be perfect in any occasion. 

I don't think I have a factory rod to my name but the CCP factory rods are the real deal. Along with the Fuji Alconite guides; I wouldn't call them minimally built, but not over built with gobs of finish either. Nicely done.


----------



## redhorse9902

Thanks Tommy and Ryan. All these opinions help me with the decision. Leaning more toward the blank alone. Like some production rods, but nothing like the feel of a custom. Tommy, hope to be in touch with you for a blank by thanksgiving.
Thanks again,
Kenneth Clark
redhorse9903


----------



## Tommy

redhorse9902 said:


> Thanks Tommy and Ryan. All these opinions help me with the decision. Leaning more toward the blank alone. Like some production rods, but nothing like the feel of a custom. Tommy, hope to be in touch with you for a blank by thanksgiving.
> Thanks again,
> Kenneth Clark
> redhorse9903


They are in stock and ready to ship!!

Tommy


----------



## phamf

Tommy, 

I'm thinking about possibly building another rod to use with 6oz and bait.
When you consider the ease of load, weight of the rod, and the distance output, how would you compare the 12' CCP rod to lets say a Lamiglas 1502mh?


----------



## Tommy

Thinner, lighter and less powerful than a 1502 lami. The CPS 12' really excells with 4-5 oz, handles 6 well and does 7 and a small bait without trouble. This rod is deceiving, you think it tops out with 5 until you strap on 6 and it just bends deeper into the butt. The action is parabolic and very easy to load and cast. 

The lami 1502 (with a 3" tip trim) is an 8nbait rod. I fished one for years. The CPS 12 does a lot of things very well and will do "light heaver" duty but is best suited for the mid range weights.

Tommy


----------



## phamf

Thank you for your sharing your thoughts, Tommy. 
This rod just might be my next light heaver. 
Congrats on the Tourney win!


----------

